# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  EPIPHONE MM-30E/AS MANDOLIN (2009)                           (use

## NewsFetcher

A new instrument has been added to Elderly Instrument's new and used mandolin inventory:

 			     			                                                         EC except needs minor work (polish frets, restring, minor setup, etc. - sold AS-IS), antique sunburst finish all around, A-style, arched solid spruce top with f-holes, white-bound mahogany neck, back and sides, rosewood fingerboard with dot inlays, "The Epiphone" inlaid in headstock, acoustic/electric model with piezo pickup in bridge, 14" scale, 1.06" nut width, gold hardware, made in China, with green-lined Epiphone HSC (SN:0904120091)      ($165.00)                           

View this item...

This RSS/news feed function watches Elderly Instrument's new and used mandolin inventory and reports new items as they are added.

----------

